# Dog abandoned at train station with his suitcase



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I read this recently and I am certain that this poor dog will have a forever home very soon that is if he hasn't already. Many people have definitely contacted the centre expressing an interest and also to see how he is doing.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I think this happened a few months ago. I believe they found he lady that abandoned him (she had just bought him and found out he needed eye surgery). He has since been adopted
The Shar-Pei Who Was Abandoned at a Train Station Gets the Happy Ending He Deserves | E! Online


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

What is wrong with people??!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It breaks my heart to see animals dumped on the side of the roads, outie the country, etc where they will get hit by a car or killed by coyotes, etc. At least this dog was left where he could be saved. But still, it is so sad.

However, as I read the follow up story I thought perhaps this was the plan from above--a very lonely guy missing his much loved Dalmatian gained a new friend and the dog gained a new buddy. Who knows. Just glad it worked out for both of them.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow what a heartbreaking story but I am so happy it had a happy ending. I wish I could adopt all the dogs out there that just need someone to love and care for them. If only people were more responsible when choosing to adopt an animal. Breaks my heart seeing them go through abandonment. My sister adopted a cat four years ago, his owners decided to move out of their house and left him locked outside and he slept in front of their door every single night for a month straight. The neighbors posted an add on craigslist saying there is an abandoned cat, they brought him a box and cat food so he started sleeping in the box instead of just on the cold porch. When my sister took him home he was incredibly skinny, all his fur was tangled. We washed him and gave him a hair cut and then for two weeks straight he slept under her blanket and would only come out every few days to eat a little bit. The vet tried to contact his previous owners and they said they didn't want the cat back...Four years later he is the most incredible and loving cat. I have always felt so bad about how heart broken he must've been when he came home and no one was there... can't imagine ever leaving any animal behind like that.

Here he is last week, looking more beautiful than ever...  His name is Elvis.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh this broke my heart. I am glad there was a happy ending! Hope the owner got punished. Maybe tie her to a railing and her suitcase.


----------



## Bree's Mom (Jan 27, 2015)

Sometimes I just hate Humans .... :'( And, the other times I am very proud of us. <3

Indy Anna ...


----------



## chrisperez (Jun 24, 2015)

Glad to learn that Kai got his happy ending


----------

